# BenQ XL 2420T oder Dell 2312 HM



## -Riddick- (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich suche einen neuen Gaming Monitor als Ersatz für meinen Samsung 2370 PX mit dem nicht nicht wirklich zufrieden bin. Einsatzgebiet ist eigentlich nur zum spielen.

Was sind Eure Meinungen welcher des bessere für mich wäre ?

Danke Gruß


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

das ist aber ein komischer vergleich. der eine kann 3d, der andere nicht.
willst du denn 3d haben?
wenn nicht, kann ich dir den dell nur empfehlen:
Dell U2312HM LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## -Riddick- (3. Januar 2012)

3D wäre mir egal, diese 2 gefallen mir von Ihren Werten und vom Aussehen (matt).


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

der benq ist aber auch doppelt so teuer.
da ist dein "egal" nicht so angebracht 
musst schon wissen, was du willst.
mit beidem machst du nichts falsch. beide sind gute monitore.


----------



## -Riddick- (3. Januar 2012)

Da magst du recht haben, mir gehts primär darum welcher das bessere Bild macht ... deswegen hab ich den Preis aussen vor gelassen.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

das bessere bild macht natürlich der dell dank dem ips panel. bessere schwarzwerte, bessere blickwinkel, sattere farben usw...
dafür halt minimal langsamer. aber die besten ips panels zum zocken sind von dell


----------



## -Riddick- (3. Januar 2012)

ok, weitere Meinungen erwünscht ...


----------



## Ryle (3. Januar 2012)

Meinungen ? Wozu brauchst du Meinungen ?
Der Dell hat ein e-IPS Panel der BenQ ein TN mit 120Hz. Was dir nun wichtiger ist können wir dir kaum einreden 

*e-IPS Vorteile:*

für jede Art von Spiele schnell genug
höhere Farbtreue, knackige Farben
hohe Blickwinkel
auch für den Hobby Fotografen halbwegs geeignet
3 Jahre Dell Pixelfehler Garantie und Direkt Austausch Service
*e-IPS Nachteile:*

weniger Kontrast als ein gutes TN Panel
Anti Glare Beschichtung kann nerven wegen des IPS Glows und dem Schimmern
kein HDMI dafür Displayport

*120 Hz bzw. direkte Vorteile des BenQ XL2420T:*

bei FPS und RTS Games mit hohen Frameraten (+100 FPS) flüssiger und kaum bis keine LCD bedingte Bewegungsunschärfe, Vergleichbar mit CRT
haufenweise relativ sinnlose Modi die aber Turnierspielern nutzen können
HDMI
3D fähig
Black Equalizer vorteilhaft in gewissen Spielen
kein 3:2 Pulldown bei 24p Filmen
dank 120Hz Vsync in aktuellen Spielen abschaltbar, da Tearing erst ab mehr als 120 FPS auftreten kann
Desktop wirkt smoother, Scrollen im Browser sehr angenehm
*Nachteile:*

Farben in FPS Modus des BenQ ein schlechter Witz
auch nach Kalibrierung vergleichsweise schlechte Farbdarstellung und Farbtreue (ausgewaschen)
relativ schlechte Ausleuchtung und qualitativ teilweise minderwertig verarbeitet(Serienstreuung)
schlechte Blickwinkel wegen des TN Panels, ist aber vernachlässigbar, ist schließlich ein Gaming-Monitor und kein Fernseher
teuer und ohne 3D Brille (Asus VG278H ist 3" größer hat das bessere Bild, kommt mit Brille und kostet dabei ~500€, mit Brille extra kostet der BenQ das selbe)
3D nur am PC nutzbar wegen externem Sender

You decide 

Meine Meinung:
Spielst du Star Craft 1 oder ältere schnelle FP Shooter wie CS, Quake, UT usw. ganz klar einen 120Hz Monitor, der BenQ muss es nicht dringend sein. Wenn der Monitor ein Allrounder sein soll bzw du sonstigen Kram spielst und eher der Battlefield 3 Suchti bist, hast du eher mehr vom Dell da du effektiv keinen Nutzen aus 120Hz ziehst, zumindest in Spielen.


----------



## ronde (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor ähnlicher Entscheidung, jedoch ist für mich auch die Allround Qualität des Monitors wichtig. Neben Grafik- und Videobearbeitung, Office Arbeiten und Internet Tätigkeiten, möchte ich den Monitor vorwiegend für schnellen Shooter benutzen (mich würde vorallem mal wieder CS auf einem schnellen Monitor interessieren). Aus zeitlichen Gründen zocke ich aber nicht mehr soviel und der Fokus liegt daher auf allen genannten Tätigkeiten. Vielleicht mal 4-5h zocken in der Woche ist drin - und wie gesagt CS mit einer vergleichenbaren Röhren Monitor Darstellung würde mich halt reizen.
Aber auf der anderen Seite wäre wohl der Dell für alle anderen Tätigkeiten deutlich besser (Photoshop, Premier, After Effects...). Diese sind für mich auch relevant. Nun die Frage, würde sich der Aufpreis zum Benq lohnen? 

Und wie sieht es mit dem Samsung S23A700D aus? Hat ja auch 120 Hz und ist preislich dazwischen? Gibts da Erfahrungen? Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D 58,4 cm TFT-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## -Riddick- (3. Januar 2012)

Danke, ein tolle Gegenüberstellung. Ich bin BF3 Suchti (geiler Begriff übrigens) von daher hab ich wohl Geld gespart und einen Top neuen Monitor ... 




superseijayin schrieb:


> Meinungen ? Wozu brauchst du Meinungen ?
> Der Dell hat ein e-IPS Panel der BenQ ein TN mit 120Hz. Was dir nun wichtiger ist können wir dir kaum einreden
> 
> *e-IPS Vorteile:*
> ...


----------



## -Riddick- (4. Januar 2012)

So ich hab kurzentschlossen einfach mal beide bei Amazon bestellt und schau mal welche nun der richtige für mich ist ...


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

das beste, was du machen kannst. so hast du einen direkten vergleich.
das problem ist dann nur noch, die persönlich beste einstellung für jeden monitor auszuloten.


----------



## -Riddick- (4. Januar 2012)

deswegen hab ich lange hin und her überlegt ... mal schauen was das Netz hergibt und wie sich das für mich darstellt ... ich wollte den BenQ halt gern sehen, da er dieses BlackMagic oder wie das heisst hat und genau das meine Problematik in BF3 ist. Schatten ist derzeit bei mir meist komplett schwarz, trotz das ich an sämtlichen Einstellungen rumgedreht habe, habe ich bisher keine gefunden die mich da wirklich zufrieden stellen konnte.

Schau mer mal


----------



## Ryle (4. Januar 2012)

@ ronde
Genau den hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen auch noch bestellt, da der BenQ und der neue Acer 27" leider ne mittlere Katastrophe waren. Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht den ich schon bei hwluxx in nem Thread gepostet hatte 

So kam schon an und teste das Ding nun seit 2h. Ich muss sagen auf einem TN Panel hab ich noch nie eine so klare und gute Bildqualität gesehen, und das out of the box. Also die Werkseinstellungen sind bis auf die Helligkeit ziemlich nahe an der Perfektion. Mit nem 3D Vision Emulator kannst du sogar 3D Vision nutzen (bis Treiber 285.62!) Nvidia Grafikkarte vorrausgesetzt. Ansonsten funktioniert natürlich auch TriDef und IZ3D.
Die Blickwinkel sind vertikal ok für ein TN, horizontal wird das Bild schon sehr früh rötlich. Meiner hatte keinen Pixelfehler und die Ausleuchtung ist sehr gut, kein Clouding, wenig bis gar kein Backlight Bleeding.

Bis auf die vergleichsweise niedrige Maximalhelligkeit ist der 3D Effekt mit dem emulierten 3D Vision besser als mit dem BenQ XL2420T und dem Acer HN274hbb (beide 3D Vision 2)die ich auch schon da hatte, vom 2D Bild ganz zu schweigen. Die Menüführung ist einfach und die Sensortasten funktionieren ausnahmsweise mal sehr gut. Bei manch anderen hatte ich da schon negative Erfahrungen.

Bei Tageslicht durchs Fenster, welches ich links im Rücken hab spiegel ich mich quasi selbst bei komplett schwarzem Bild, aber auch nur dann. Hatte mal nen Film mit fetten Balken gestartet, darin spiegel ich mich nicht genauso wenig wie in dunklen Stellen eines Films. Abgedunkelt spiegelt gar nichts, und abgedunkelt mit Decken-Beleuchtung hinter mir, spiegeln nur helle Gegenstände zB eine weiße Mütze auf dem Kopf. Es hält sich also im Rahmen, der Asus war da schlimmer.
Die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses und die Haptik ist nicht so pralle. Beim Neigen hat man fast Angst den Monitor zu schrotten, die Eingänge bzw. der Metallkäfig dahinter bewegt sich bei Druck aufs DVI oder HDMI Kabel. Wenn aber mal alles angeschlossen ist, steht der Monitor ziemlich sicher. Auch bei nem ordentlichen Knall an den Tisch wackelt er nicht so wild wie manch andere. 

*Positiv:*

hab meinen noch für 220€ bekommen, was schon sehr günstig ist
Bildqualität, Farben, Kontrast und Grauabstufung sehr gut für ein TN
Schwarz ist tief schwarz, weiß ist weiß ohne Farbstich
laut Samsung volle sRGB Abdeckung
subjektiv gute Ausleuchtung, kein Backlight Bleeding
60,100 und 120Hz wählbar
Reaktionszeit und Input Lag scheinen sehr gut zu sein, messen kann ich das natürlich nicht. Aber mit Pixperan und in ner Runde BFBC2 ist der Eindruck subjektiv gut 
Die 3D Brille ist leicht und spiegelt nicht so sau dämlich wie die neue 3D Vision 2 Brille, braucht dafür aber Batterien und ist nicht aufladbar. (gibt aber solche zu kaufen)
Schmaler Rahmen, sehr dünnes Panel
Sensortasten funktionieren bei der kleinsten Berührung und Menü reagiert schnell, ist intuitiv und bietet genug Einstellungsmöglichkeiten 
Brille und Dual Link DVI Kabel dabei
3D Effekt (emuliert) ist auf dem Niveau von 3D Vision 2 mit wenig bis keinem Crosstalk bei aktuellen Spielen
3D Modus Umschaltung inklusive 2D zu 3D Konvertierung direkt im Monitor Menü (Top Bottom, Side by Side, Frame Sequential) somit auch Konsolen und BluRay Player nutzbar und ohne extra Player 3D Filme am PC glotzen 
Power LED trägt nich zu sehr auf

*Negativ:*

Bei 3D ist selbst die Maximal Helligkeit bei Tageslicht zu wenig. Es lässt sich noch ohne weiteres Spielen aber man merkt den Unterschied zu nem halben Solarium mit 400cd/m² dann doch. Im abgedunkelten Raum, oder bei normaler Beleuchtung reicht es aber.
Das externe Netzteil fängt bei bestimmten Helligkeitswerten an zu surren, vorallem bei 3D und 100% wird es hörbar, sehr sogar. Ich werde mich damit aber mal an Samsung wenden, da ich es selbst bei Nebengeräuschen des PCs noch von 2 Meter Entfernung wahrnehme (im 3D Modus).
Keine VESA Bohrungen und somit muss man mit dem Standfuß leben, der btw. keine negative Neigung zulässt. 
Klavierlackfront...wie ich es hasse. Zumindest ist aber der Rahmen sehr dünn und somit lässt es sich noch verkraften.
wegen des Designs sind die Eingänge im 90° Winkel angebracht und nicht nach unten wie gewohnt. Somit hängen die Kabel quasi beinahe mittig hinten aus dem Monitor raus. 

Im großen und ganzen ist der Monitor empfehlenswert. Wenn man auf Ergonomie verzichten kann und mit dem spiegelnden Display zurecht kommt, imho sogar besser als die ganzen neuen 3D Vision 2 Monitore. Selbst den Dell U2312HM sieht vom Bild nicht unbedingt besser als der Samsung aus. Wer am Wochenende eventuell mal Fotos machen.


----------



## ronde (5. Januar 2012)

@superseijayin: danke für deine Bericht, sehr interessant. Hast du auch Erfahrungen mit CS gemacht, läuft das vergleichbar gut zu einem Röhren Monitor?

Und nochmal die Frage zwischen Benq und Dell. Ich bräuchte eigentlich einen guten Allrounder, ich habe früher aber viel CS gespielt, hätte das auch die letzten Jahre gerne mal wieder gemacht, aber mein Samsung ist einfach nie annähernd an den alten Röhren Moni rangekommen. Andereseits habe ich nur ab und zu Zeit (vll 5-10h die Woche) um überhaupt zu spielen, daher müsste die Steigerung für CS und Shooter gegenüber dem Dell schon gewaltig sein - ist sie das denn auch? Oder ist der Dell als Geamtpaket für Video, Graifk, Office, Internet und Games die besser Wahl?

Danke,
ronde


----------



## Ryle (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn du in einem Shooter mehr als 100 FPS hast macht es sich schon bemerkbar. Wenn man sich an die Bewegungsunschärfe gewöhnt hat ist es sicher kein wahnsinns Vorteil, aber sehen tut man es definitiv. Das Bild bleibt eben scharf wenn du bspw in einem First Person Shooter die Kamera rumreißt und schnelle Bewegungen ausführst. Dagegen hat man mit 60Hz halt immer diese Unschärfe, die unter gewissen Voraussetzungen auch nicht wirklich stört, aber gerade bei FPS und RTS Spielen bei denen man schnell das ganze Bild in der Totalen dreht oder scrollt macht es schon einen Unterschied aus. Auch beim Scollen im Browser oder einem Textdokument und allgemeinen Sachen wie dem Verschieben/Minimieren von Fenstern fallen 120Hz positiv aus. Wenn du bei 60Hz zum Beispiel scollst dann spackt das Bild ähnlich wie bei ausgeschaltetem VSync so abgehackt rum. Bei 120Hz läuft es ziemlich scharf und flüssig.



> Oder ist der Dell als Geamtpaket für Video, Graifk, Office, Internet und Games die besser Wahl?


Der Dell ist ein guter Monitor, keine Frage, aber für semi-professionelle Fotobearbeitung oder Darstellung für Fotodrucke ist auch der nicht wirklich geeignet. Es ist ein Allround Monitor von guter Qualität und Ergonomie mit besserem Panel bzw. Bild als ein gutes TN. Kräftigere und natürlichere Farben, höhere Blickwinkel und zugleich spieletauglich. Er hat aber auch Mängel wie z.B. etwas weniger Kontrast als ein TN(aber ausreichend für alle Zwecke), das IPS Schimmern und vor allem IPS Glowing (Ecken die nicht direkt im Blickfeld sind verlieren bei dunklen Tönen etwas an Farbe).

Der Samsung scheint mir ein guter Kompromiss. Er bietet ein schnelles Panel, 120Hz + 3D mit eigenem Konverter + Brille zum fairen Preis, ist dabei kompatibel zu allen Grafikkarten und hat eine wirklich deutlich bessere Bildqualität als der BenQ. Abstriche macht man bei der fehlenden Ergonomie, der Klavierlack Front und dem spiegelnden Display was für manche ein K.O Kriterium sein kann.


----------



## -Riddick- (6. Januar 2012)

So ich kann berichten, da Amazon wieder sensationell nach einem Tag geliefert hat.

Also, 

Optik: 
Beide sehr schön, da matt machen auf mich einen weit aus wertigeren, besser Verarbeiteten Eindruck als mein Samsung zumindest was den klapprigen Standfuss angeht. Pivot Funktion finde ich super nun muss ich nicht mehr herab schauen !!! Was mich beim BenQ ein wenig störte, war der nach hinten ausladende Standfuss, dadurch ist der Monitor für mich und meinen recht kleinen Schreibtisch zu weit von der Wand weg, ich hätte damit leben können. Das ist bei Dell für mich besser den kann man etwas näher an der Wand platzieren.

Bild:
Der Dell macht out of Box einen sehr guten Eindruck ohne viel zu verstellen ein Super Bild mit grandiosen Farben. Ohne jetzt stunden nach irgendwas gesucht zu haben finde ich die Ausleuchtung super und auch sehr gleichmässig. 
Beim BenQ bin ich nicht ganz so zufrieden muss ich sagen es ist gut wirkt aber blass farblos im direkten Vergleich mit dem Dell. Teilweis macht es den Eindruck es liegt in grauer Schleier vom Schirm!

Game:
Bei beiden ist für mein Auge bei BF3 keinerlei schwammiges Bild oder sonst was negativen zu sehen läuft alles super Flüssig und ohne jeglich negative Auffälligkeiten. 
Bei den 120Hz, von den ja einige behaupten da man ein flüssigeres Spielgefühl haben soll ... ist mir nicht aufgefallen, es läuft keinen Tick besser dadurch als beim Dell. Es ist sozusagen nichts zu merken von dem größeren Inputlag des Dell auf dem Papier. 
Die von mir angeprangerten Schattenbereiche stellen beide sehr gut dar. Ich erkenn nun endlich was und hab nicht nur schwarze Flecken. 

Fazit:
Ich behalte den Dell und schick den BenQ zurück, der Dell bietet in meinen Augen alles was das Gamer Herz braucht. Für mich der bisher beste Monitor den ich je hatte die Farben sind der absolute Hammer ein Traum! Von IPS Flimme, was auch immer das sein soll bemerke zumindest ich nicht, das kann man aber wohl nicht für alle sagen. 

Gruß


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

sehr gute entscheidung und danke fürs feedback 
dann viel spaß mit dem neuen dell 
mein dell ist bisher auch der beste monitor den ich bisher hatte


----------



## Ryle (6. Januar 2012)

> Es ist sozusagen nichts zu merken von dem größeren Inputlag des Dell auf dem Papier.


Du meinst sicher Reaktionszeit, Input Lag wird in der Regel nicht angegeben und ist auch immer etwas abweichend wegen Serienstreuung. Der Dell hat btw auch nen Input Lag zwischen 3 und 15ms, je nach Review.
Reaktionszeit ist so ne Sache. Wenn Dell wollte, und das Overdrive aggressiver eingestellt hätte, könnten sie auch 2ms g2g aufs Papier bringen. Nur bringt das nichts außer Koronaeffekten von denen der BenQ auch leichte hat. Die reale gemittelte Bildaufbauzeit ist beim BenQ ~15ms, beim Dell ~16,5ms. Das einzige wirkliche Manko beim Dell ist imho der fehlende HDMI Port.
Aber ansonsten hast du ja die selben Erfahrungen gemacht wie ich und teilst wohl auch meine Meinung.


----------



## -Riddick- (6. Januar 2012)

Gut HDMI Port fehlt, ich brauche ihn nicht und Qualitativ nimmt sich das in meinen Augen nix mit DVI, außerdem kann man ja DVI-HDMI Kabel erweben wer es braucht.


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

soweit ich weiß, ist die qualität von dvi und hdmi genau gleich, nur daß hdmi ton mit überträgt. 
sonst gibts da kein unterschied.


----------



## ЯoCaT (6. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, ich die qualität von dvi und hdmi genau gleich, nur daß hdmi ton mit überträgt.
> sonst gibts da kein unterschied.


 und hdmi kann doch nur max 60fps anzeigen oder net?


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

ЯoCaT;3821406 schrieb:
			
		

> und hdmi kann doch nur max 60fps anzeigen oder net?


 what? du meinst wohl 60Hz


----------



## ronde (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir vorgestern dann mal den Dell 2412M bestellt - heute angekommen dank Premium Versand. Habe den Monitor natürlich gleich aufgebaut und bin bisher von der Haptik und der Darstellung des Bildes sehr zufrieden.
Jedoch habe ich ein Problem, wozu ich Eure Meinung benötige. Mir scheint es, dass das zwischen dem dargstellten Bild und dem Rand oben zwischen der Mitte des Bildes und der rechten und Linken Ecke ein deutlicher Unterschied im Abstand ist. So ist in der Mitte geschätzte 2-3 mm mehr "schwarzer Abstand" zwischen dem Bild und dem Rahmen. Zu den Seiten hin wird dieser dann weniger, so dass links und recht das Bild sehr gut passt und kaum ein Abstand zum Rahmen ist. Es sieht also etwas wie ein Bogen aus, der sich von links nach recht wölbt - mit der Wölbung in der Mitte. Ich hoffe, ihr versteht was ich meine .
Aber da stimmt doch etwas mit dem Panel nicht?! Die Sache fällt eigentlich kaum auf, beim Eizo Monitortest und wenn alles weiß ist, wird der Unterschied jedoch ersichtlich und micht stört das schon. Oder ist sowas normal und liegt im Toleranzbereich? Oder kann das gar eine optische Täuschen sein?
Ich habe mal ein Foto eingefügt, ist leider schwierig das zu fotografieren aber ich glaube man bekommt einen Eindruck wenn man reinzoomt.

Danke,
ronde


----------



## Ryle (7. Januar 2012)

Widerrufen neuen bestellen. Dell würde den sicher auch direkt austauschen, aber dann bekommste höchstwahrscheinlich einen Refurbished der noch schlimmer sein.


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

ronde schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir vorgestern dann mal den Dell 2412M bestellt - heute angekommen dank Premium Versand. Habe den Monitor natürlich gleich aufgebaut und bin bisher von der Haptik und der Darstellung des Bildes sehr zufrieden.
> Jedoch habe ich ein Problem, wozu ich Eure Meinung benötige. Mir scheint es, dass das zwischen dem dargstellten Bild und dem Rand oben zwischen der Mitte des Bildes und der rechten und Linken Ecke ein deutlicher Unterschied im Abstand ist. So ist in der Mitte geschätzte 2-3 mm mehr "schwarzer Abstand" zwischen dem Bild und dem Rahmen. Zu den Seiten hin wird dieser dann weniger, so dass links und recht das Bild sehr gut passt und kaum ein Abstand zum Rahmen ist. Es sieht also etwas wie ein Bogen aus, der sich von links nach recht wölbt - mit der Wölbung in der Mitte. Ich hoffe, ihr versteht was ich meine .
> ...


bei meinem dell ist alles perfekt grad, und so kenn ich dell.

also sowas kenn ich noch von den crt-monitoren. aber beim tft..nee.
da stimmt was nicht. würd den sofort umtauschen.
 bei dell gibs auch nen vor ort service


----------



## ronde (7. Januar 2012)

Okay - ich denke auch, dass ein Neugerät die beste Wahl ist.
Wenn man den Service von Dell in Anspruch nimmt, welcher ja recht gut sein soll, bekommt man dann ein Neugerät oder wie von superseijayin erwähnt, ein Refurbished TFT? Die müssen doch dann schon ein Neugerät liefern?
Und wie sieht es mit Amazon aus, dort steht man soll bei Geräten über 200€ den Kundenservice kontaktieren - vielleicht beantragen dann auch die einen Tausch direkt mit Dell?


----------



## Ryle (7. Januar 2012)

Du bekommst zu 90% bei den ersten 3 Tauschgeräten ein Refurbished, kannste bei Dell auch nachlesen. Nach dem dritten mangelhaften Gerät oder wenn keine Refurbished auf Lager sind, schicken sie dann meist Neugeräte.
Ob Amazon direkt tauscht bei so einem Fehler kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur das Widerruf Aktionen bei Amazon sehr schnell gehandhabt werden. Innerhalb von 3-5 Tagen ab Rückversand haste meist das Geld auf dem Konto.


----------



## ronde (7. Januar 2012)

Hmm..okay - dann wohl direkt zurück an Amazon.
Der Monitor gefällt mit eigentlich wirklich gut, macht bisher einen super Eindruck.
Für CS ist er aber (leider) nicht geeignet, man merkt einfach die 60Hz - BF3 läuft gut, habe es aber nur kurz angespielt.
Bin jetzt gerade schwer am Überlegen, mir einfach mal den Benq XL2420T zu bestellen, wenn ich den Dell zurückgesendet habe. Mich würde doch mal der Vergleich mit den 120Hz und CS interessieren.
Aber für alle anderen Arbeiten, ich muss auch viel am PC Office Arbeit über mehrer Stunden machen, ist wohl der Dell doch besser, gerade mit dem IPS Panel?

LG


----------



## Ryle (7. Januar 2012)

Hauptsächlich machen sich beim Arbeiten die höhere Auflösung und die Blickwinkel natürlich bemerkbar. Für Office an sich ist das Panel egal, das e-IPS des Dell hat im Prinzip nur höhere Blickwinkel und eine etwas bessere und natürliche Farbdarstellung und ist vorkalibriert. Wenn du aber so oder so nur stumpf vorm Monitor sitzt und du die leicht kleinere Auflösung nicht vermisst, kannste da auch auf ein TN zurückgreifen, auch wenn ich dir da vom BenQ als Monitor eher abraten würde. Gibt genug 120Hz Monitore die eine bessere Bildqualität haben.


----------



## ronde (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

welche könntest du da noch empfehlen in Bezug auf 120Hz? Mir gehts halt wirklich nur mal um ne gute alte Runde CS - 3D brauche ich nicht.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Dell eigentlich echt zufrieden, habe mich innerhalb von paar Stunden an den Monitor gewöhnt, die Darstellung ist wirklich sehr stimmig und angenehm. Auch das 16:10 ist für Office Arbeiten, zum Surfen und Video, Grafik- und Audiobearbeitung sehr cool. Hab schon in Ableton rumprobiert und die zusätzlichen Pixel kann man gut brauchen


----------



## duncan88 (9. Januar 2012)

benq is better


----------



## Besserso (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir jetzt diesen BenQ Monitor gekauft. Allerdings habe ich da ein paar kleine Probeleme. 

Lässt sich FPS eigentlich steuern ? Im Bildschirm habe ich gerade mal die hälfte an auswhlmöglichkeiten die im Handbuch beschrieben sind (kann ja nicht nur am DVI liegen)
Da ich viel Fotografiere ist mir dabei aufgefallen das die Farbwiedergabe bei Bildern total mies ist. Farben und Kontraste werden werden viel zu dunkel oder verwaschen dargestellt. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine möglichkeit gefunden, ein Bild mal natürlich da drüber zu sehen. Diese von BenQ auf der Gamerseite bereitgestellten Profiele funktionieren auch nicht.


----------



## ronde (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

also mein Dell 2412M ist jetzt bei mir seit 5 Tagen im Einsatz. 
Doch irgendwie habe ich von längerem Arbeiten davor immer wieder Kopfweh bekommen - kann das am Monitor und der Gewöhnung liegen?
Desweiteren ist der Monitor wirklich nicht für CS geeignet. Welche Alternativen gibt es denn mit 120Hz neben dem Benq und dem Samsung 700D? 

LG


----------



## Ryle (12. Januar 2012)

Dann bist du einer von den LED PWM Flimmern geplagten. Die LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird per PWM gedimmt wodurch ein Flimmern entsteht das man eigentlich nicht  wahrnimmt, manche aber davon Kopfschmerzen bekommen. CCFL Backlights werden zwar auch per PWM gedimmt allerdings glüht CCFL leicht nach wenn sie gerade im Auszustand ist was LEDs nicht tun und somit fällt es da weniger auf.

Da bleibt dir nur 100% Helligkeit im Monitor und im Windows runterregeln oder ein älterer Monitor mit CCFL Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Das kann dir heute bei jedem zweiten LED Monitor passieren, dass du bei gewissen Helligkeitswerten anfällig für Kopfschmerzen bist. 

Leider sind die Frequenzen bei jedem anders und somit hilft dir nur der eigene Eindruck.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Januar 2012)

Interessanter Thread..
Würdet ihr eure für den 23er Dell gegebenen Empfehlungen auch eurer Meinung nach auf dem 27"er "erweitern"  (Dell U2711 )..?
Die Technik ist, soweit ich verstanden habe, die selbe...
Suche/Informiere mich schon seit einigen Wochen....aber ich kann mich einfach nicht für einen Entscheiden...Dürfte auch um 500,- € kosten...Ich kaufe nur alle 5-8 Jahre einen neuen Moni.......Habe hier noch einen Iiyama 19" CRT vor meiner Nase...
Mein Anwender"profil":

-Mag gute Farbdarstellung
-Mehr Bf3 , kein CS..........hauptsächlich aber Flugsimulation (Fs 2004, FSX, Lock on,)

auch mal einen Film angucken..
Abstand zum Moni aber nur knapp 1 m...

Bisher im Auge: Asus VG278H,Dell U2312HM,Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS,Eizo Foris FX2431-BK (naja...sehr teuer),Dell UltraSharp U2412M,Asus VG236HE,Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D,Dell U2711


----------



## de_Jung75 (12. Januar 2012)

@ronde:
Hast du den BenQ mal angecheckt?
Oh Mann, bin nämlich auch noch auf der Suche - und ich dachte der BenQ wäre toll!
*verwirrtist*

@all: ich brauche/(will) kein 3D! 
Aber 120 Hz sind schon was. Wäs gabe es denn noch für Vorschläge in dem Preissegment?

cruz
de_Jung75

P.S.: Kann/Darf man sich vor Ort (MM, Saturn, etc) ein Auge davon machen?
Ich meine, die können ja einen teuren Monitor so gut einstellen (und vice versa einen billigen schlecht) damit dann der Kunde nur den teuren kauft....versteht ihr was ich meine?


----------



## duncan88 (12. Januar 2012)

Benq @60Hz and Dell U2312HM have same smooth level ? I dont think, in dell the games run less smother like to have less frames.


----------



## duncan88 (12. Januar 2012)

Benq have horrible colors ?

Have you set "standard mode" whit gamma 5 ? 
Because if you look the "out of box" or Game / FPS mode you will dont be correct !


----------



## ronde (14. Januar 2012)

de_Jung75 schrieb:


> @ronde:
> Hast du den BenQ mal angecheckt?
> Oh Mann, bin nämlich auch noch auf der Suche - und ich dachte der BenQ wäre toll!
> *verwirrtist*


 
Hallo,

ne ich habe den Benq noch nicht ausprobiert, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken mit diesen zu  holen, wenn ich meinem Dell retourniert habe.

An den Rest: Welche Alternativen mit 120Hz gibts denn noch? 24" wäre schon gut, 16:10 auch gut, aber keine zwingende Notwendigkeit.
Für 3D brauche ich den Monitor nicht, eigneltich möchte ich nur ab und zu mal wieder ne Runde CS unter guten Bedingungen spielen, oder auch mal BF3 oder BFBC2. Auch wichtig wäre die Allroundfähigkeite, sprich Office, Surfen, Grafik- und Videobearbeitung (aber eher auf Amateurniveau).


----------



## de_Jung75 (14. Januar 2012)

Jo, GENAU so einen suche ich auch noch!
Viel Glück dir...., mir.....UNS!
lol

cruz
de_Jung75


----------



## carpegod (15. Januar 2012)

Wie ihr alle bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einem Allrounder für Spiele und Photoshop bzw. After Effects.  
Habe gerade den Eizo 2332-BK bei mir und möchte ihn wieder umtauschen. War als Gaming Monitor angegeben, geht aber wegen Schlieren gar nicht für mich. Wenn ich Elder Scrolls Skyrim laufen lasse, kann ich keine Person scharf erkennen die an meinem Character vorbeiläuft. Außerdem habe ich auch das Gefühl das ich Kopfschmerzen von dem Bildschirm bekomme. Allerdings ist der Monitor verdammt gut für Bildbearbeitung geeignet und macht sehr schöne Farben find ich.

Meine Fragen:

*Ist der Benq 2420T laut?* (Also _surrt_ er bei hellen Bildern? Fiepen? Irgendwas?) Es ist mir wichtig das er nicht allzu laut ist.

*Ist die Farbe wirklich so immens grottig beim Benq 2420T?* Lässt sich da nichts einstellen im OSD? Oder bei der NVidia-Software?

*Wie ist der 2420T ausgeleuchtet, wenn das Bild komplett schwarz ist?* Sieht man starke Lichthöfe?

*Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem HPZR2440W?*

Tja, früher war der Bildschirmkauf einfacher. Ich hoffe, dass wird wieder zurückkehren. Find ich ein bißchen sch****, dass man Bildschirme kaufen muss, nur um sie dann wieder zurückzusenden, weil sie Kopfschmerzen machen oder Schlieren bilden usw.. Ich finde man hätte Röhrenmonitore noch eine Weile weiterverkaufen können und in der Zwischenzeit bis zur Gleichwertigkeit zu Röhrenmonitoren an TFT´s forschen sollen. Eigentlich ist das ne Frechheit, sich nen Augenschaden oder Kopfschmerzen zu holen (mal abgesehen von den Kosten die durch Gesundheitseinschränkungen /-schäden entstehen). Auch wenn nicht alle Kopfschmerzen bekommen von manchem Flimmern, so sehe ich es trotzdem für jeden Menschen nicht als sonderlich gesund an, wenn Monitore sich so verhalten.

So, wäre schön wenn mir ein Benq 2420T Besitzer weiterhelfen könnte? Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Ryle (15. Januar 2012)

> Ist der Benq 2420T laut?


Kann man leider nicht pauschalisieren. Serienstreuung...wenn du Pech hast fiept das Netzteil.



> Ist die Farbe wirklich so immens grottig beim Benq 2420T?


Ja ! Die FPS Modi sind eine Frechheit. Die RGB Modi darf man dann zwar kalibrieren aber was wirklich harmonisches kommt da nie bei raus.
Selbst mein 2 Jahre alter LG W2261VP mit nem 120€ TN Panel hatte das deutlich bessere Bild.



> Wie ist der 2420T ausgeleuchtet, wenn das Bild komplett schwarz ist?


Ausleuchtung war bei schwarz gut, aber hier gilt natürlich auch die Serienstreuung.



> Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem HPZR2440W?


Sehr guter Monitor, zum Spielen aber nicht unbedingt geeignet da der Input Lag bei 25-30ms liegt. Für Arbeit im Foto/Druck würde ich allerdings ZR24W wegen des besseren Panels und CCFL Backlight vorziehen.

Meine Empfehlung falls es dir nur um die 120Hz und ein halbwegs anständiges Bild geht:
Samsung S23A700D - Erfahrungsberichte und ein Video von mir findest du auch hier im Forum, nur mit Ergonomie is bei dem nicht viel.


----------



## carpegod (16. Januar 2012)

Habe mir nun einfach mal den Benq 2420T bestellt. Werde ich mich mal selber in den nervigen Teil des Testens und Zurückschickens werfen. Ich hoffe Bestes. Wenn das nichts wird, dann werde ich den Samsung S23A700D testen. Ich bin ja schon fast wieder am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch den Eizo 2332-BK behalte? Das Bild gefällt mir wirklich sehr von dem Bildschirm. Mal sehen. Was für ein HickHack! Ich hatte vorher den *Viewsonic VX912. *War immer sehr zufrieden mit dem Panel. Obwohl nur 19 Zoll, war das Ding in Spielen schon ganz gut. TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## duncan88 (17. Januar 2012)

*carpegod* have you eizo fs2332 ?
why you said the eizo fs2332 is not good for gaming ? have you try it ?


----------



## carpegod (17. Januar 2012)

Yes I tried 3 Games. Mass Effect 2, Dead Space 1 and Elder Scrolls Skyrim. The worst pictures were with the both last games. When other Characters were passing me by they were really fuzzy or streaky. Because of this blurry pictures in moving situations i don´t want to use the monitor for games. Do you think I missed some OSD-Values?


----------



## carpegod (18. Januar 2012)

So ich habe den Benq XL 2420T hier. Als erstes habe ich einen neongrünen Pixelfehler in der linken unteren Ecke: GGRRRMMMMPPPFFF!!

So wie auch schon viele erwähnt haben, sind die voreingestellten FPS Modi des Bildschirms wirklich für den A*! Ich konnte diese Meinung ja gar nicht glauben bevor ich den Monitor hier selbst stehen hatte. Ich dachte, das wird schon irgendwie gehen, doch weit gefehlt. Das ist wirklich eine Frechheit und ich bin da kein bißchen pinkelig.

Ich habe dann allerdings die Einstellung auf Standard gestellt. Das sah dann immer noch nicht so gut aus und ich war schon kurz davor den Bildschirm zurückzusenden aber dann......

Ich bin mir gerade etwas unschlüssig. Ich musste etwas länger am OSD herumspielen. 
Ich habe den Gammawert auf 5 gestellt. 
Und die Farbtemperatur BLÄULICH. 
Helligkeit 78
Kontrast 54
Schärfe 7. 

Nun finde ich das Bild schon recht ansprechend. Es gibt Banding Probleme bei Nebel. Fällt vor allem beim Anfangsbildschirm von Elder Scrolls Skyrim auf. Beim Nebel im Spiel habe ich nichts davon sehen können. So ich werde jetzt noch einmal ein paar andere Spiele testen. Und vor allem schließe ich dann nochmal den Eizo 2332-BK an und vergleiche unmittelbar. Aber bislang glaube ich, dass ich den Benq angenehmer finde. Auch wenn es Abstriche in der Bildqualität gibt, so empfinde ich die 120Hz und das Schwenken in Spielen als angenehm, wenn auch immer noch nicht zu 100 Prozent perfekt.

So ich habe die beiden Bildschirme (Benq 2420T & Eizo 2332-BK) nebeneinander laufen lassen. Habe auf beiden im Bildschirm-Clone-Modus  Elder Scrolls Skyrim gespielt und selbstverständlicher Weise hat der Eizo vollere, rundere Farben. Das ganze Bild wirkt etwas runder. Das Banding ist nur schwach beim Eizo zu erkennen. Beim Benq sticht es schon mehr heraus. Dennoch ist mir der Benq glaube ich lieber. Ich weiß nicht, wahrscheinlich liegt das an den 120Hz. Keine Ahnung. Aber das Bild ist angenehmer für meine Augen auf dem Benq. Ich glaube ich nehm den Farbverlust in Kauf. 
Der Benq der bei mir steht ist auf jeden Fall leise (und ich habe eine Wasserkühlung im Rechner und höre somit eigentlich jedes kleine Geräusch). Blöd ist der Pixelfehler und das der Kopfhörerhalter kaputt ist. (Kam zerbrochen an.) Werde ich zurückschicken und das Beste für den Nächsten hoffen. Die Einstellungen habe ich nochmals geändert:

Gammawert 5
Farbtemperatur normal
Helligkeit 15 (ist allerdings auch stockduster im Zimmer)
Kontrast 50
Schärfe 7

Tja, ich finde der Benq ist schon in Ordnung . Würde zwar gerne nochmal den Samsung 700D in direktem Vergleich sehen , aber ich glaube das ist mir zu mühselig. Habe auch Videos gemacht, wenn die jemand unbedingt sehen möchte. Allerdings kann man da auch nichts so sonderlich gut erkennen, da die Kamera schon von vorneherein ein völlig andere Farbe darstellt. Dennoch habe ich die beiden Bildschirme nebeneinander bei Skyrim laufen lassen. Man erkennt schon ein wenig unterschied.
Also, dass war mein Test. Ich weiß, dass ist alles sehr subjektiv, aber so ist das bei Bildern nun eben. Ich nehme die etwas milderen Farben in Kauf, wird mir später eh nicht mehr auffallen und die Spiellust muss schließlich auch das Spiel erzeugen. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## carpegod (20. Januar 2012)

So der Benq steht jetzt ohne Pixelfehler beim mir zu Hause und das Ding ist in Ordnung!


----------



## de_Jung75 (24. Februar 2012)

Wo gekauft?


----------



## carpegod (16. März 2012)

Bei AMAZON. Retour war bei denen kein Problem. Ich bekam sehr schnell einen neuen, da stand der Alte noch bei mir.


----------

